# Those Darn Spots: Fishing for Late Fall and Winter Spotted Bass



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 17, 2011)

Nothing can drive a bass fishermen crazy faster than a lake full of spotted bass.

These crafty nomads have a knack of stacking up on structure one day and disappearing the next. Worst yet, they can slam your bait with the velocity of a freight train without getting hooked.

But theyre not all bad. Not only do I enjoy the challenge of fishing for them, but they are a formidable fighter once they are hooked.

Late fall is a good time to fish for them. The spotted bass tend to be more aggressive now and can provide the best action this time of year.

The problem most anglers have is they treat spotted bass like largemouth bass. Spots are a close cousin to the largemouth but theyre habits can be a lot different. Although they look like largemouth, they act more like smallmouth which is why some people call them southern smallmouth.

The spot gets its name for the horizontal lines of dark spots on the lower sides, yet at first glance it looks like a largemouth. However, the corner of the spotted bass mouth extends only to the back rim of the eye  just like a smallmouth  while the largemouths lower jaw protrudes beyond its eye. Also, the spotted bass has a rough spot on its tongue that you wont find on a largemouth. Spots dont get as big as largemouth; a three to four pounder is considered large. The world record is 9 pounds, more than half the size of the world record largemouth.

Spotted bass tend to school more and suspend often, which is why they are difficult to locate and catch. The largemouth will burrow right into the thick of cover while spots will linger around it. For example, you may find largemouth in a brush pile and spotted bass suspended over it.

Spots also prefer current more than largemouth, so youll find them in or close to moving water. They thrive best in rivers and creeks or reservoirs with moving water.

One of my favorite places to catch them is around bridge pilings where I like to fish soft plastic grubs on 8-pound line...


More...


OhioGameFishing is a member of the Outdoor Hub network


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah - OGF is an AWESOME place to publish a spotted bass article. Can we get one for Florida strain LMB next? That would be super salient.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Tokugawa said:


> Yeah - OGF is an AWESOME place to publish a spotted bass article. Can we get one for Florida strain LMB next? That would be super salient.


Good point and maybe add the peacock bass for the Ohio winter fishing list.


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

An article on how Kyle Fox tackles tidal waters for largemouths would be beneficial also. (nothing against Mr Fox)


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Dont we have spotted bass mixed in our water ways here in ohio? I caught a handfull on the Scioto , and maybe more, but sometimes its hard to tell because of how fast ya try to get the fish back in water I dont really look at their tongue, or how far their lip goes back.


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

I know we have them in the rivers and I'm talking about the rivers that dump into the Ohio River. Catch a lot of them in the fall when they gorge on the baitfish up on the sand bars. Lakes I'm not so sure of?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

spots are loaded in the muskingum river and they are alot of fun to catch. wish they would put some in alum or deercreek. state record came out of lake white in waverly i believe.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Ohio river is loaded with them and they have been getting bigger the last few years. If you want to catch any numbers in july and august i would suggest you learn how to catch them....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

You talkin numbers or size in july and august? I'll take my chances at the scales with 5 largemouths vs 5 spots on the river anyday.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Duncan Bay said:


> You talkin numbers or size in july and august? I'll take my chances at the scales with 5 largemouths vs 5 spots on the river anyday.


I fish the new cumberland, pike island and hannible pools. In july and august odds are nobody is going to find a limit of largemouths on a regular basis.... if ever. As far as the lower pools i would have no idea, but i do hear of alot more largemouths.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

I fish the Bellville pool and the largemouth bite isn't too bad during the summer if you can get out earlier in the morning to fill a limit pretty quick. Caught some decent fish for the river down here in the summer months. Did you notice the increase in grass up your way this year?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Duncan Bay said:


> I fish the Bellville pool and the largemouth bite isn't too bad during the summer if you can get out earlier in the morning to fill a limit pretty quick. Caught some decent fish for the river down here in the summer months. Did you notice the increase in grass up your way this year?


Loaded with it! Last year we had a few patches and if you could find them you were golden. I figured it be like that again this year but it just kept growing thicker and taller and spreading all over the place. Kept them concentrated last year, almost too much to fish effectively this year. But i'll take it! It can only help the river in the long run.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

Bad Bub said:


> Loaded with it! Last year we had a few patches and if you could find them you were golden. I figured it be like that again this year but it just kept growing thicker and taller and spreading all over the place. Kept them concentrated last year, almost too much to fish effectively this year. But i'll take it! It can only help the river in the long run.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Same here, we all know the river needs all the help it can get. Now only if we can get the rain to cooperate we will be golden come next year. I'm suprised with all the high water it didn't rip it out but come to think of it if you ever got your treble hooks caught in it you find out how tough that stuff is. Made for good frog fishing though.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Duncan Bay said:


> Same here, we all know the river needs all the help it can get. Now only if we can get the rain to cooperate we will be golden come next year. I'm suprised with all the high water it didn't rip it out but come to think of it if you ever got your treble hooks caught in it you find out how tough that stuff is. Made for good frog fishing though.


I bet, but i just can't convince those darn smallmouths to eat the frog..... rattle traps have been really good when you could get it through. After that, topwater around the edges and flippin a chigger craw has gotten them.... i hope it sticks around for atleast a few years....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

Drop shoting 5" swimbaits


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Duncan Bay said:


> Flukes too


Now lets not give it all away.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

Who said something about flukes?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Duncan Bay said:


> Who said something about flukes?


Nice!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

